# Really thin drywall repair



## yupper (Jul 22, 2014)

This is the extent of the damage:









The size of the damaged area is roughly 5 inches x 3.5 inches. As you can see from pic #3 and #4 (or maybe not, since the photos are a bit blurry...), the drywall is virtually 'paper thin' (I am not sure what the proper term for drywall that thin is).

What's the best way to repair this? All the 'drywall repair' YouTube videos and step-by-step tutorials I found assumes the drywall is thick enough that you can cut it out and replace it with a same sized block. Somehow, I can't see that applying in this case because the drywall is so thin. Can this be fixed easily with drywall tape and a couple coats of mud? Aluminum patch? A better method?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Push it back in place and put some hot mud, paper tape over it and mud it.I would hot mud it.Most here would not bother with the tape and hot mud and just spakle it.Your choice.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Something like this might be easier than using tape. As mentioned, just push it back in place, apply the patch and mud over it.

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Wal-Board-...air-Self-Adhesive-Wall-Patch-54-006/100036128


----------



## yupper (Jul 22, 2014)

Sounds good. Would you recommend one those 'patch kits' (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvtoikKG318)? This is pretty much the only wall in the house that needs repair right now, and the patch kits sound more economical since I wouldn't even have to buy drywall compound, apparently). 

Also, out of curiosity, based on the photos, how thick would you say my drywall is? 1/8 inch? I measured it and it's not 1/4 inch, which is what I thought the thinnest drywall is. In all the YouTube videos I've seen, all the drywalls shown are pretty thick.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

That is probably one of the worst ways to patch. 
1. the knife is too flexible.
2. the knife is WAY to small no way to feather out from the patch so you will 
always have a hump.
3. spackle was never good to make that large of a repair

Get the one J showed you a 1# little tub of real joint compound and a 6" knife. To make a patch work you need to feather it out about a foot or more all the way around the hole. And you will need to do at least 2 coats probably 3 feathering it out a little farther every coat. And That guy in the video is a plumber, used to have a plumbing show on HGTV.


----------

